# Deleted



## Kiki1993

OK SO I HAVE SLIGHT OCD AND HATE HOW CLUTTERED THIS IS WITH VENUES WE ARE NO LONGER CONSIDERING ETC SO GOING TO CREATE A NEW ONE INSTEAD! SORRY X

So this is our starting point for our wedding which will be on a Tuesday, we would prefer a weekend but we want this date and the next weekend date would be 2016 and we don't want to wait that long as we want to try for a baby in 2014 :cloud9: (hope this makes sense :haha:) 
So far we have practically a blank slate! We are not sure if we wil even bother with a reception party as it would be a weekday so not many could probably make it and it would be a good way to cut cost, however we would also love to celebrate with all our friends :haha:
So any tips about a wedding on a budget would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:
Stalkers are very welcome :)


----------



## Kiki1993

So to celebrate deciding to keep to our original date we bought a wedding planner for a bargain from the charity shop i volunteered at during summer :flower:

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_327023420586_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtwedding+planner

Which is very similar to this except it has a white ribbon and not the flowery bits it just has Wedding planner written in gold instead :) :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki1993

So I have been thinking of what I can do now seeing as the wedding isn't for 2 years and so far I have decided that this month we will:
1.Focus on saving 1000 for next year so we definitely get to keep our date :cloud9: Have been applying for part time jobs and sorting out how much we can put aside a month.
2.Narrow possible venues down to 5 favorites. 
3.Make a list of the people who we want there and we think could make a weekday wedding! :thumbup:
4.Bridesmaids already chosen.
That should keep me busy for the month :flower:

OK I'M GONNA MAKE A NEW THREAD, REALLY HATE HOW CLUTTERED THIS ONE IS!! (SLIGHT OCD SORRY)


----------



## leahsbabybump

hi hun view my threads if you want and you can see my budget on my wedding journal for our wedding all in ceremony reception clothing im mean everything si costing us just over 2000 x


----------



## Kiki1993

leahsbabybump said:


> hi hun view my threads if you want and you can see my budget on my wedding journal for our wedding all in ceremony reception clothing im mean everything si costing us just over 2000 x

Thats really good! I'll be stealing some tips :haha: Thanks I'll stalk the now :flower:


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations! how come you particularly wanted the 10th dec? is it your anniversary or something? xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks :flower: Yeah its our anniversary and it wouldn't feel right celebrating it twice or not celebrating on the day we started our relationship iyswim?


----------



## cupcakekate

yeah thats a nice idea :) we're getting married on my 24th bday lol xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Aww :flower: So you will get both wedding and birthday presents! It will be our 5 year anniversary when we get married and then 4 months later I will be 21 so I can celebrate with my (by then) husband :cloud9:


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> Aww :flower: So you will get both wedding and birthday presents! It will be our 5 year anniversary when we get married and then 4 months later I will be 21 so I can celebrate with my (by then) husband :cloud9:

yeah although i keep forgetting that it's my birthday too lol, i won't expect presents for both though tbh i'll be so preoccupied i think i'll probs forget its my bday!! any thoughts where you want to get married?


----------



## Kiki1993

I have been looking online and found the dunnikier house hotel ( https://www.dunnikierhousehotel.co.uk/weddings.php ) which is really close but it has a £700 room hire charge which sounds ridiculous to me :nope:
But some ladies on here have replied to my thread and there are a few that are further away but a better deal which looks nice :flower:
One is called Brisbane house which is in Kilbirnie outside glasgow ( https://www.brisbanehousehotel.com/package5.php ) an hour and a half drive away and the other is Guthrie castle in Dundee ( https://www.guthriecastle.com/wedding-packages/package-b-one-night-intimate/ ) which is about the same distance. If we chose one of these we might (if we can afford it) arrange a mini bus for guests that cant get through.
Another one we liked was the Cruz ( https://www.thecruz.co.uk/ ) which is a stationary boat in Edinburgh so we will look around for the best deal :)


----------



## cupcakekate

it is so hard finding somewhere within budget, we managed to find a small hotel that does the room hire for £100 and then meals at £18 a head :)


----------



## Kiki1993

That is a very good deal :thumbup: 
We sat down last night and realistically worked out how much we could save and the most we could have our budget at is £2500 and that is if things go in our favor (we get jobs within 3 months of finishing college and if one of us get a part time job before april next year etc) 
This means a lot of the venues we like are too expensive as it is and thats not including the dress, entertainment, the cake etc :cry: But OH is going to talk to his mum about cheap but pretty halls we could hire in the area because she knows everything about this town so I think it would be a good starting point :flower:


----------



## ushotmedown

Stalking this thread :)


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> That is a very good deal :thumbup:
> We sat down last night and realistically worked out how much we could save and the most we could have our budget at is £2500 and that is if things go in our favor (we get jobs within 3 months of finishing college and if one of us get a part time job before april next year etc)
> This means a lot of the venues we like are too expensive as it is and thats not including the dress, entertainment, the cake etc :cry: But OH is going to talk to his mum about cheap but pretty halls we could hire in the area because she knows everything about this town so I think it would be a good starting point :flower:[/QUOTE
> 
> you can make the dullest rooms look gorgeous with the right trimmings etc! our reception venue is not the best it needs a good spruce tbh but i know it'll look lovely once i've finished with it :happydance:


----------



## Kiki1993

ushotmedown Thanks for stalking, hope i dont bore you too much haha :haha:
And cupcakekate Thanks, OHs mum is going to talk to the hall she and OH dad used as their reception so fingers crossed :flower: And I will be decorating a bit myself I will make it how i want it, don't trust anyone else to get it right :haha:
A lot of our wedding will be DIY so will be asking my artistic sister for help :haha: :)


----------



## michyk84

stalking 
I'm doing a bit of a diy/budget wedding myself (journal link in sig) ebay is superb for stuff I've done my dress 4 bridesmaid dresses, flowergirl dress, mini suit for baby, waistcoat plus bits like bags for my girls & my headband for under £250 for the lot


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks for stalking :flower: and yeah we will be looking at ebay for a lot of our stuff :thumbup: Budgets are soooo hard to stick too considering everyone charges sooo much when the W word is mentioned :haha:


----------



## michyk84

yep they do my flowergirl dress alone would have been £50 in the shop but I paid £8 then £2 for a sash for round the waist


----------



## Kiki1993

michyk84 said:


> yep they do my flowergirl dress alone would have been £50 in the shop but I paid £8 then £2 for a sash for round the waist

Thats a good saving! See i am good with money but think i will struggle with this because OH has went back to being a student this year too so none of us are working now, just studying! HOWEVER we got some amazing news, well it could be amazing news, OHs ncle honed and told him he has good news about the oil rigs so i'm guessing OH has an interview and if he gets a job there we could afford to move out and get married by 2013 :) So i'm praying thats the news, we wont find out until next week though!! His uncle likes to keep good news until he can tell you to your face :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

So someone pointed out to me today (which I really should have considered before but i'm really ditsy) ... December 10th, it snows practically every year around this time! It definitely had the last 2 years because I remember me and OH walking through the snow on our anniversaries! :dohh:
So now we need to decide if we are getting married abroad and having a reception after our wedding and honeymoon OR if we will have the wedding here then go on honeymoon and a reception later OR wedding here, reception and then honeymoon which would be the normal thing to do but it would be so complicated due to the wedding being on a weekday, probably snowy and so close to Christmas.


----------



## Kiki1993

Goood news :happydance: Had a talk with mum about where she could travel for the wedding and although she cant go anywhere abroad (she is saving for her own wedding and can't fly anyway) she will travel anywhere in the UK :flower: We can now look at very cheap and small venues anywhere in the UK which widens our options so much!! :happydance:
Also talked with my SIL kerrie and her and my brother would gladly take the kids out of school for a bit so they could travel for the wedding, spend the day at the venue and travel back :) And my sister would take the a holiday from work with notice too :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Have decided we will be getting married at gretna green at the smiths hotel (most likely) as it has a decent package and seems perfect for us :happydance: Can't wait :hugs: feels so much more real now :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

OH has bought a small window cleaning business which should bring in about £600 a month! Considering we are both in college this is a great starting point for saving for both moving out and our wedding :cloud9: 
Starting january (after christmas) we are going to try save 200-300 a month and then starting april-june we can start booking things in concrete :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> OH has bought a small window cleaning business which should bring in about £600 a month! Considering we are both in college this is a great starting point for saving for both moving out and our wedding :cloud9:
> Starting january (after christmas) we are going to try save 200-300 a month and then starting april-june we can start booking things in concrete :happydance: Can't wait!

yay! so happy for you! very exciting :) are you living together at the mo? have you had any more ideas about the wedding itself? xx


----------



## Kiki1993

cupcakekate said:


> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> OH has bought a small window cleaning business which should bring in about £600 a month! Considering we are both in college this is a great starting point for saving for both moving out and our wedding :cloud9:
> Starting january (after christmas) we are going to try save 200-300 a month and then starting april-june we can start booking things in concrete :happydance: Can't wait!
> 
> yay! so happy for you! very exciting :) are you living together at the mo? have you had any more ideas about the wedding itself? xxClick to expand...

Hey, yeahs its so exciting :) We live at my mums right now so we want to either rent or try get a mortgage like this time next year, maybe sooner :happydance: We aren't sure which would be best though :shrug: And yeah we have been looking a lot at our options for the wedding, we were going to go to gretna but then OH stumbled across a Venue thats perfect :cloud9: It's a converted barn style which would be perfect for us and you can provide your own evening catering and booze! :thumbup: Seriously considering this so we are just waiting for an email back giving us more details!!! If we like it better we will definitely go for it and put down a deposit ASAP :happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> cupcakekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> OH has bought a small window cleaning business which should bring in about £600 a month! Considering we are both in college this is a great starting point for saving for both moving out and our wedding :cloud9:
> Starting january (after christmas) we are going to try save 200-300 a month and then starting april-june we can start booking things in concrete :happydance: Can't wait!
> 
> yay! so happy for you! very exciting :) are you living together at the mo? have you had any more ideas about the wedding itself? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, yeahs its so exciting :) We live at my mums right now so we want to either rent or try get a mortgage like this time next year, maybe sooner :happydance: We aren't sure which would be best though :shrug: And yeah we have been looking a lot at our options for the wedding, we were going to go to gretna but then OH stumbled across a Venue thats perfect :cloud9: It's a converted barn style which would be perfect for us and you can provide your own evening catering and booze! :thumbup: Seriously considering this so we are just waiting for an email back giving us more details!!! If we like it better we will definitely go for it and put down a deposit ASAP :happydance:Click to expand...

that sounds so gorgeous! is it a december wedding you're having? can't remember :blush: any ideas on the sort of dress you want?


----------



## Kiki1993

cupcakekate said:


> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> OH has bought a small window cleaning business which should bring in about £600 a month! Considering we are both in college this is a great starting point for saving for both moving out and our wedding :cloud9:
> Starting january (after christmas) we are going to try save 200-300 a month and then starting april-june we can start booking things in concrete :happydance: Can't wait!
> 
> yay! so happy for you! very exciting :) are you living together at the mo? have you had any more ideas about the wedding itself? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, yeahs its so exciting :) We live at my mums right now so we want to either rent or try get a mortgage like this time next year, maybe sooner :happydance: We aren't sure which would be best though :shrug: And yeah we have been looking a lot at our options for the wedding, we were going to go to gretna but then OH stumbled across a Venue thats perfect :cloud9: It's a converted barn style which would be perfect for us and you can provide your own evening catering and booze! :thumbup: Seriously considering this so we are just waiting for an email back giving us more details!!! If we like it better we will definitely go for it and put down a deposit ASAP :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds so gorgeous! is it a december wedding you're having? can't remember :blush: any ideas on the sort of dress you want?Click to expand...

Yeah its a December one so a barn just matches that so beautifully! So long as we can afford to hire it its going to be our DEFINITE venue! Me and OH completely fell in love with it :happydance: And I'm set on a corset on the top with a slight poofyness to the bottom :haha: I don't mind if i get ivory or white because both would look lovely :flower: 
Here images of the barn styled venue :happydance:
https://www.kinkell.com/wpimages/be01.jpg
https://www.kinkell.com/wpimages/a95.jpg
https://www.kinkell.com/wpimages/8b8a.jpg
https://www.kinkell.com/wpimages/35b4.jpg


----------



## cupcakekate

i love it :cloud9:


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks :cloud9: We adore it and cant wait to get an email back, it better be cheap ish :blush: :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Uhc!! :nope: Its £3.500 for the hire of the venue (for the day of the wedding and day before) but still thats the ammount we were going t spend ALL TOGETHER at Gretna! I have emailed back (even though it said it was a fixed price) to see if they could do a weekday wedding deal so finger crossed! 
Also they sent me a list of dates available and they are almost fully booked for every month of 2013! they have my date available right now so if they do have a reduced price (i'm not much of a haggler) we wil need a deposit ASAP!
UPDATE: So i emailed them about the weekday thing and she said yes they have a small reduction in price for weekday weddings!!!!! :) She hasn't told me how small yet but if its something like £2000 then we will go for it because the money we would save doing our own catering and decorating and bringing booze will hopefully level out :) Got a fright at first though because a school ball books it for that day EVERY year but she said she could try move it to the following week or previous week if we chose that venue :happydance:


----------



## Kiki1993

:cry: It would have been perfect but the minimum just for room hire would be £3000 which is double what we spend for gretna and gretna would include everything! So although we LOVED that venue we would never spend so much just for room hire because we would need to also get lighting, catering, entertainment, decorations etc and that would make us go WAY over budget so its not reasonable! :shrug: 
OH well we still adore the Gretna Green wedding deal and the hotel looks lovely so we should have the £750 deposit by June :) We don't mind too much so long as we get married thats the main thing :hugs:


----------



## Kiki1993

To cheer me up OH has suggested that in January we go visit our venue at gretna and all the venues so we can get a feel of what we want, discuss it and then book it February - April time paying our £750 deposit and after that we are going to start paying deposits and getting everything :happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

Yay! Hope you are feeling better hun x x


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks, im feeling a bit better, i just feel rubbish if i think that next time is my fourth time :cry: And if i think about my dad i freak out, i havent seen him since i was like 10 but my sister bumped into him and she gave me his nujmber (theyre planning to meet and texting each other) but i sent him a text 4 days ago and he still hasn't replied but he has answered my sisters text :shrug:


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> Thanks, im feeling a bit better, i just feel rubbish if i think that next time is my fourth time :cry: And if i think about my dad i freak out, i havent seen him since i was like 10 but my sister bumped into him and she gave me his nujmber (theyre planning to meet and texting each other) but i sent him a text 4 days ago and he still hasn't replied but he has answered my sisters text :shrug:

Maybe he has just forgotten, i forget to reply to texts all the time. Are you planning on inviting him to your wedding? I have issues with my dad too so i know how you feel! :wacko:


----------



## Kiki1993

cupcakekate said:


> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, im feeling a bit better, i just feel rubbish if i think that next time is my fourth time :cry: And if i think about my dad i freak out, i havent seen him since i was like 10 but my sister bumped into him and she gave me his nujmber (theyre planning to meet and texting each other) but i sent him a text 4 days ago and he still hasn't replied but he has answered my sisters text :shrug:
> 
> Maybe he has just forgotten, i forget to reply to texts all the time. Are you planning on inviting him to your wedding? I have issues with my dad too so i know how you feel! :wacko:Click to expand...

I have no idea if he wil be invited or not :dohh: I dont even know if we will meet up or that, if he is it would be awkward because he wont be giving me away either my brother or step dad would but if we do keep in contact this time I would feel terrible if i didnt invite him because he isn't well and i know ide regret it if i didnt let him come :cry:


----------



## Kiki1993

We reallly need to get into gear for saving!!! It's so hard to save for a wedding when we have moving out and everyday things to pay for!!! Freaking out, glad we haven't paid deposits yet, think we will leave it till we actually have money :shrug: :haha:


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:
 

> We reallly need to get into gear for saving!!! It's so hard to save for a wedding when we have moving out and everyday things to pay for!!! Freaking out, glad we haven't paid deposits yet, think we will leave it till we actually have money :shrug: :haha:

just do what you can, don't stress yourself over it, take one step at a time :flower:


----------



## Kiki1993

Just realized I have only got 2 more anniversaries before we tie the knot :happydance: Gretna still havent emailed me back tho :/ I emailed asking about the winter wonderland package and if it would still be available 2013 and if so could I have more details but they haven't replied...tempted to email again?


----------



## cupcakekate

Kiki1993 said:


> Just realized I have only got 2 more anniversaries before we tie the knot :happydance: Gretna still havent emailed me back tho :/ I emailed asking about the winter wonderland package and if it would still be available 2013 and if so could I have more details but they haven't replied...tempted to email again?

do you have a number you could ring? xx


----------



## Kiki1993

See im not sure I want a venue that fails to reply in such a long time, its a bad first impression so i've looked at the mill instead and its gorgous! We have emailed them just now and i have a great feeling about them ... they dont really do set packages but hopfully we can budget the whole thing down to about £1200 and it also might include free disco if our date falls on a special or something so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Got a reply from the mill (gretna venue) within 2 hours and they sent us all the information we needed :) We totaled everything up and for meals, soft drinks, ceremony, minister, registry fees, photography (20 photos), hair and make up for me and 2 night accomodation for me and alan would be £1500 :) thats pretty decent and all prime times are available for our day etc and we like the idea of a 2.30 ceremony...
We are also considering marriage before living together as this would mean we would definitely be able to get married then instead of waiting but don't know if it would be weird for a married couple to be living with parents :dohh: then again if we are okay with it thats all that matters :cloud9:


----------

